

A Good Read: Machine Learning and Web2.0 - ashishb4u
http://oreilly.com/catalog/9780596529321

======
pguerin
I also bougth collective intelligence in action and algorithms of the
intelligent web. Both are books from manning.com. I love those 2 books more
than programming collective intelligence because I find them more complete and
as easy to read.

------
physcab
This is a good read for those who just want a broad overview and working code
for some interesting machine learning problems. It's not too realistic, but
will get the ball rolling. For those who want to delve further, I would
suggest reading through the Netflix Prize forums and perhaps even try
implementing some of the code thrown around there. You will learn a lot by
tackling a problem of that scale.

------
kunjaan
This is an interesting hands-on book. Does HN recommend any other project
based books like this or PAIP? It would be a nice practice for us amateurs.

------
anigbrowl
Would make a neat combination with newly-re-available Wikipedia data dumps:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1265138>

